# Pasadena TX Maltese Mix Needs Rescuing Quickly



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

Pasadena, TX - Maltese Mix. Meet A091954 a Dog for Adoption.

*Very cute young female - looks Maltese to me!*


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I shared her on FB!


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

I am in Pasadena,TX if there is someone out there that can foster I could transport. I just moved to apartments and there is a 2 dog limit.


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

bailey02 said:


> I am in Pasadena,TX if there is someone out there that can foster I could transport. I just moved to apartments and there is a 2 dog limit.


Becky, I'd foster her if you can get her - we could arrange to meet somewhere, maybe Lufkin or any other location you might think of.


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

I'm in Allen (north of Dallas) and my family lives in Houston so I might be able to help with transport too. Where are you located, Claire?


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

she is so cute... I really hope you can take her!! or that another rescue saves her.... poor little girl


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

StevieB said:


> I'm in Allen (north of Dallas) and my family lives in Houston so I might be able to help with transport too. Where are you located, Claire?


Celeta, I am outside (SE) of Longview, that's 150 miles from Dallas. That would be great if you could bring her up near your home, I could meet you somewhere convenient. Not sure what's out there other than Canton, which is 80 miles from me. Or Mineola, that's even better, but you probably know the area better than I do; you pick a place, that would be a huge help. Thank you for offering.


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

Ok, well let's see what happens. My parents and I are going out of town this weekend, but if this needs to go down we could do it next week if Becky could keep him over the weekend. I know my mom would meet me part way to Dallas from Houston. But my parents love dogs, shoot, they might end up keeping him! Keep me posted! I am in for transport help.


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

StevieB said:


> Ok, well let's see what happens. My parents and I are going out of town this weekend, but if this needs to go down we could do it next week if Becky could keep him over the weekend. I know my mom would meet me part way to Dallas from Houston. But my parents love dogs, shoot, they might end up keeping him! Keep me posted! I am in for transport help.


Celeta, I know it said she had to be adoption 'quickly', so I get the impression she's on limited time. Either way, I will drive in whatever direction is needed to ensure this precious little girl gets out of there as quickly as possible. Maybe Becky can pick her up and meet me since you are not available this week.


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

Claire I have a question if I pick her up do I.take her straight to a groomer? I dont know the process when rescueing from a shelter


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

bailey02 said:


> Claire I have a question if I pick her up do I.take her straight to a groomer? I dont know the process when rescueing from a shelter


Becky, I really don't know. I'm guessing you do whatever you want to do. Maybe some one here has some experience and suggestions. I've never done this before but I want to get that little girl out of there.


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

I am gonna try and go by the shelter tomorrow after work. I can't pull her tomorrow inless they tell me its her last day then I will have to figure something out. I would like to go and talk to the ppl at the shelter to know what kindof time we are working with for this little girl.


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

bailey02 said:


> I am gonna try and go by the shelter tomorrow after work. I can't pull her tomorrow inless they tell me its her last day then I will have to figure something out. I would like to go and talk to the ppl at the shelter to know what kindof time we are working with for this little girl.


Becky, I appreciate all your efforts - think about how good you'll feel if you get that precious little girl outa there. Good luck tomorrow. There is a phone number on the listing - maybe calling them will answer some of your questions as well as buy her some time.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Hi All. I got in touch with Edie at AMA Rescue explaining what you guys want to do. I figured they might not let you pull her if you aren't adopting and Claire is just fostering. If she wants to foster and you need a Rescue in order to pull her, Edie says that you can go to their website and fill out the form to be a foster. If you want to adopt I'm not sure if one of you can pull for the other person to adopt or not but also you might be able to pull to foster and then adopt. You can PM Edie (Plenty Pets 20) with any questions about this.


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

Snowbody said:


> Hi All. I got in touch with Edie at AMA Rescue explaining what you guys want to do. I figured they might not let you pull her if you aren't adopting and Claire is just fostering. If she wants to foster and you need a Rescue in order to pull her, Edie says that you can go to their website and fill out the form to be a foster. If you want to adopt I'm not sure if one of you can pull for the other person to adopt or not but also you might be able to pull to foster and then adopt. You can PM Edie (Plenty Pets 20) with any questions about this.


I thought about that Susan, but was hopeful we could pull it off. I'll try contacting Edie tomorrow - too late tonite, I'm falling alseep.
Thanks Susan.....


----------



## IvysMom (Dec 24, 2012)

bailey02 said:


> Claire I have a question if I pick her up do I.take her straight to a groomer? I dont know the process when rescueing from a shelter


When we've rescued, first stop is at the vets'. Then after that evaluation, we decide if the dog is up for a trip to the groomer.


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

I just wanted to add that going to the vets is first AND the dog needs to be in quarantine in your home even if checked out o.k. by the vet. We get so many in from the shelters that come down with kennel cough and then all the dogs in the house get exposed too. We do that for 10 days. So if you have an area in the home for that, it would be good. 
Good luck with getting her out and if I can help just let me know. 
Edie


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Praying it works out for the fluff and you Becky. God bless you for your efforts!


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

I so wish I could be closer!!! its heart breaking to see these little ones without a home or love!!!!


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

plenty pets 20 said:


> I just wanted to add that going to the vets is first AND the dog needs to be in quarantine in your home even if checked out o.k. by the vet. We get so many in from the shelters that come down with kennel cough and then all the dogs in the house get exposed too. We do that for 10 days. So if you have an area in the home for that, it would be good.
> Good luck with getting her out and if I can help just let me know.
> Edie


When you say quarantine does that mean like isolated to just one room? I live in a 1 bedroom apartment so not sure how that is gonna work out.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Checking back to see if there's any word. Thanks Edie for giving that info!


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

plenty pets 20 said:


> I just wanted to add that going to the vets is first AND the dog needs to be in quarantine in your home even if checked out o.k. by the vet. We get so many in from the shelters that come down with kennel cough and then all the dogs in the house get exposed too. We do that for 10 days. So if you have an area in the home for that, it would be good.
> Good luck with getting her out and if I can help just let me know.
> Edie


Oh boy, that bit of info sheds a whole different light on this - I have no available space for isolation! My son and gr'son reside with me from Las Vegas now, with their dog, so that takes up the guest room. I have no idea where 'isolation' would be possible.
Is there anyone out there who can help with this, has more space! The Inn is full here!


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

Claire I wonder if there is any maltese rescue groups in the houston area.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Becky - can you call just to get info on her? I don't see her listed anywhere but there...so sad that she doesn't even have a name Are there any small breed rescues there even if not Maltese?


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

Snowbody said:


> Becky - can you call just to get info on her? I don't see her listed anywhere but there...so sad that she doesn't even have a name Are there any small breed rescues there even if not Maltese?


I called and I keep getting there recording. I saw her also on the pasadena animal control facebook page. I am not familiar with rescue groups in my area.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Looks like there might be three Maltese Rescues in the area. You know the geography better than me but the three are on this breed specific list:
Breed-Specific Rescue (TX) | DogTales


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Has anyone contacted Southern Comfort Small Dog Rescue?? They might have someone in that area.
If anyone had a vet that would do cheap boarding until the quarantine is up, that can work too.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

plenty pets 20 said:


> Has anyone contacted Southern Comfort Small Dog Rescue?? They might have someone in that area.
> If anyone had a vet that would do cheap boarding until the quarantine is up, that can work too.


I thought that Southern Comfort wasn't doing any intake at this time because the head of it was ill? Has that been lifted? I didn't suggest it because of that.


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

I don't know. I know she isn't taking anymore but not sure about her fosters.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

There's an email address for the shelter on the Facebook listing. Maybe try that, since you're not getting through on the phone. Maybe the shelter has some suggestions for people to work with. 



> Status: Available for Adoption
> Pet ID #: A091954
> Coat: Medium hair
> Size: Small
> ...


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

I saw on Southern Comfort Maltese website they list there fosters by State. There is alot of them really close to Houston which a neighbor to Pasadena. Do we just email the foster person and ask them about pulling this malt out and fostering her or does it have to be done thru Southern Comfort? I don't know how all this works? I know Claire can not take this pup at this time due to she has no room to quarantine the dog.


----------

